# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Πρόβλημα με την web camera στο skype

## georgiakov

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την web camera στο skype και χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας.
Όταν ξεκινάω να  κάνω κλήση η κάμερα λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά μετά από 1 με 2 λεπτά παγώνει και μου βγαίνει μήνυμα ότι η κάμερα δεν λειτουργεί και μάλλον χρησιμοποιείται από άλλο πρόγραμμα ενώ τίποτα άλλο δεν την χρησιμοποιεί. Κάποιες φορές κολλάει κι όλο το laptop.
Έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι κάνω;
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## dimfarma

Καλησπέρα, το driver τις κάμερας έκανες εγκατάσταση, από το cd.

----------


## 8anos

τρεχουν προγραμματα που θα μπορουσαν να την απασχολουν οπως yahoo messenger, live messenger κτλ?

----------


## georgiakov

> Καλησπέρα, το driver τις κάμερας έκανες εγκατάσταση, από το cd.


εκανα ξανα σημερα.Βρηκα απο την acer και και το ξαναεγκατεστησα αλλα ξανα τα ιδια.
στον πινακα ελεγχου μου λεει οτι λειτουργει κανονικα η συσκευη και ειναι και ενημερωμενη.

- - - Updated - - -




> τρεχουν προγραμματα που θα μπορουσαν να την απασχολουν οπως yahoo messenger, live messenger κτλ?


οχι τιποτα απολυτως.δεν εχω αλλα προγραμματα τετοιου ειδους.

----------


## 8anos

χρησιμοποιησε το hijackthis για να δεις ποια προγραμματα τρεχουν στον υπολογιστη σου και ψαξε μετα ποιο απο αυτα πιθανον να χρησιμοποιει τη καμερα σου ή κανε μια κοπυπασταδα εδω για να το δει και καποιος άλλος

----------


## georgiakov

αυτα μου εβαλε το hijack this.βλεπεις κατι;γιατι εγω ειμαι ψιλο ασχετη



Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:48:01 πμ, on 9/9/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16448)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\PANDA SECURITY\PANDA ANTIVIRUS PRO 2012\WebProxy.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\ApVxdWin.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Users\beast\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\beast\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\beast\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\beast\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\beast\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.claro-search.com/?affID=1...0000242c0cd66d
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\beast\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [UpdateMyDrivers] C:\Program Files (x86)\SmartTweak Software\UpdateMyDrivers\UpdateMyDrivers.exe /ot /as /ss
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"  /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&ξαγωγή στο Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Αποστολή στο OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Α&ποστολή στο OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Εμφάνιση ή απόκρυψη του HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://fpdownload.macromedia.com/ge...sh/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Panda Security\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda On-Access Anti-Malware Service (PAVSRV) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\pavsrvx86.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\Firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Security S.L. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda PSK service (PskSvcRetail) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\PskSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda TPSrv (TPSrv) - Panda Security, S.L. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus Pro 2012\TPSrvWow.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9189 bytes

----------


## 8anos

δοκιμασε να "σκοτωσεις" αυτο 
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe απο τον task manager και δοκιμασε το σκαιπ,
αν δεν εχεις προβλημα απεγκατεστησε το  
αν η καμερα δεν σου δουλευει κανε επανεκκινηση

----------


## georgiakov

το τερματισα ,ανοιξα την καμερα στο skype και μετα απο δευτερολεπτα δεν παγωσε απλα η καμερα αλλα ολο το pc.
πλεον οταν κανω κληση με την καμερα ανοιχτη πολλες φορες μου παγωνει και το pc.αν κανω χωρις την καμερα μονο ηχο ειναι ολα καλα.

----------


## 8anos

συγνωμη για την αναστατωση  εχεις acer λαπτοπ;

----------


## georgiakov

καμια αναστατωση.εγω σ'ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι να με βοηθησεις.τις τελευταιες δυο ημερες το κολλημα συμβαινει συχνα οταν κανω βιντεοκληση.
καποιες φορες κολλαει μονο η καμερα καποιες ολο το συστημα.
acer το laptop ναι.

----------


## 8anos

http://support.acer.com/us/en/default.aspx

βρες το μοντελο και δες εαν εχεις τους τελευταιους drivers

----------


## georgiakov

το εκανα αυτο εχθες.τους τελευταιους εβαλα  για windows 7. 
πριν ειχe τα vista απο τον κατασκευαστη και παλι τοτε ειχα το προβλημα με την καμερα.
ηλπιζα με το format και τα 7 θα εφτιαχνε αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## 8anos

δεν ξερω τι να πω.
δοκιμασε να εγκαταστησεις το manycam και βαλε το σκαιπ να τραβαει την εικονα απο εκει.
εγω το εχω εγκατεστημενο αλλα για να χρησιμοποιουν την καμερα περισσότερα προγραμματα ταυτόχρονα
διαλεξε την custom εγκατασταση και απενεργοποιησε την επιλογη για εγκατασταση του weather κατι που ερχεται μαζι εαν δεν το θελεις.

----------


## georgiakov

το εγκατεστησα,εβαλα το skype να τραβαει εικονα απο το manycam και παλι μου κολλησε το laptop.
αν αγορασω αλλη καμερα εξωτερικη λες να μου κανει τα ιδια;

----------


## 8anos

τι να σου πω πραγματικα δεν ξερω.  
πηγαινε Πίνακας Ελέγχου\Όλα τα στοιχεία του Πίνακα Ελέγχου\Εργαλεία διαχείρισης
προβολη συμβαντων ==> αρχεια καταγραφης windows και ψαξε να δεις για το μηνυμα λάθους που σχετιζεται με το κρασαρισμα

----------


## georgiakov

υποθετω πως αυτο εννοεις γιατι ειμαι και ψιλοασχετη.


Σφάλμα	9/9/2012 6:33:59 μμ	EventLog	6008	Καμία
λεπτομερειες 

+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  EventLog 

  - EventID 6008 

   [ Qualifiers]  32768 

   Level 2 

   Task 0 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2012-09-09T15:33:59.000000000Z 

   EventRecordID 16113 

   Channel System 

   Computer beast-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   6:32:07 μμ 
   ‎9/‎9/‎2012 


   245 


   DC070900000009001200200007001700DC070900000009000F00200007001700600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B004000001000000C5020000 

Κρίσιμο	9/9/2012 6:33:50 μμ	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
λεπτομερειες

+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
   [ Guid]  {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 

   EventID 41 

   Version 2 

   Level 1 

   Task 63 

   Opcode 0 

   Keywords 0x8000000000000002 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2012-09-09T15:33:50.523208800Z 

   EventRecordID 16118 

   Correlation 

  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  4 
   [ ThreadID]  8 

   Channel System 

   Computer beast-PC 

  - Security 

   [ UserID]  S-1-5-18 


- EventData 

  BugcheckCode 0 
  BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
  SleepInProgress false 
  PowerButtonTimestamp 0 

Προειδοποίηση	9/9/2012 6:33:58 μμ	k57nd60a	4	Καμία
+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  k57nd60a 

  - EventID 4 

   [ Qualifiers]  32773 

   Level 3 

   Task 0 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2012-09-09T15:33:58.058022000Z 

   EventRecordID 16124 

   Channel System 

   Computer beast-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   \Device\NDMP5 
   Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet 
   00000000020030000000000004000580000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 

Σφάλμα	9/9/2012 6:28:21 μμ	cdrom	15	Καμία
+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  cdrom 

  - EventID 15 

   [ Qualifiers]  49156 

   Level 2 

   Task 0 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2012-09-09T15:28:21.608435300Z 

   EventRecordID 16032 

   Channel System 

   Computer beast-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   \Device\CdRom0 
   0E01800001000000000000000F0004C0040100009D0000C0000000005840020000000000000000005C05000000000000FFFFFFFF000000005800000A0001000000200C1248010000280000000401000000D0B80580FAFFFF70D1AC0580FAFFFF00000000000000007085190580FA  FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000046020000000000002800000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 

Σφάλμα	9/9/2012 6:28:21 μμ	atapi	11	Καμία

+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  atapi 

  - EventID 11 

   [ Qualifiers]  49156 

   Level 2 

   Task 0 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime]  2012-09-09T15:28:21.608435300Z 

   EventRecordID 16037 

   Channel System 

   Computer beast-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   \Device\Ide\IdePort1 
   0000100001000000000000000B0004C005000000850100C00000000000000000000000000000000001000000000000000000000006100000 

Σφάλμα	9/9/2012 6:28:21 μμ	cdrom	15	Καμία

+ System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  cdrom 

  - EventID 15 

   [ Qualifiers]  49156 

   Level 2 

   Task 0 

   Keywords 0x80000000000000 

  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2012-09-09T15:28:21.608435300Z 

   EventRecordID 16038 

   Channel System 

   Computer beast-PC 

   Security 


- EventData 

   \Device\CdRom0 
   0E00800001000000000000000F0004C0040100009D0000C0000000005840020000000000000000005C05000000000000FFFFFFFF000000005800000A  0001000000200C1248010000280000000401000000D0B80580FAFFFF70D1AC0580FAFFFF00000000000000007085190580FAFFFF0000000000000000  000000000000000046020023000000002800000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## orestian

πηγαινε στο υλικο υπολογιστη και βρες το id της καμερας. Κανε αναζήτηση στο γουγλή για οδηγούς με βαση αυτό το αναγνωριστικο

----------

